# Statins



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

What are your thoughts about statins?

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> What are your thoughts about statins?
> 
> Renee


Statins deplete the body of CoQ10 which in turn causes tendonitis and in some cases, ruptured tendons. (in some people) This is also true of Metformin and Fluoroquinalons like Cipro.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

midgetmaid said:


> What are your thoughts about statins?
> 
> Renee


Personally, I would not take them. They just had a news report the other day about how they can cause type 2 diabetes. Here are some links that give some information.

http://tinyurl.com/l3ff9z

http://www.virginiahopkinstestkits.com/statinswomen.html

http://www.cwhn.ca/en/node/39417

http://www.virginiahopkinstestkits.com/whitakerstatins.html

http://tinyurl.com/d7zwqs

http://www.healthdiscoveries.net/lipitor.html

http://www.drdach.com/Statins_for_Women.html

http://www.alsearsmd.com/doctors-still-not-listening/

http://tinyurl.com/3su7j46

http://www.naturalnews.com/021397.html

http://www.spacedoc.com/why_statins_do_more_harm_than_good

http://www.naturalnews.com/028988_statin_drugs_side_effects.html

http://tinyurl.com/6qefbtv

http://tinyurl.com/2u9coaj


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Personally, I would not take them. They just had a news report the other day about how they can cause type 2 diabetes. Here are some links that give some information.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/l3ff9z
> 
> ...


That too, I read that somewhere! Geez; thanks for all the links!! You are the bomb!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Sharon said:


> Personally, I would not take them. They just had a news report the other day about how they can cause type 2 diabetes. Here are some links that give some information.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/l3ff9z
> 
> ...


Andros,
I have a lot more if you're interested. My husband's cardiologist put him on Lipitor and he immediately started having side effects. The biggest was trying to control his blood sugar amongst others. All this stopped within two weeks when he quit the statins. Of course the cardiologist had a fit.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i had to change from lipitor to prevastatin because of my insurance coverage. my a1c has climbed since taking metformin from 6.5 to 7.8
i keep askign for a different diabetes medicine but he won't listen. i'm thinking of going to a different endo for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sharon said:


> Andros,
> I have a lot more if you're interested. My husband's cardiologist put him on Lipitor and he immediately started having side effects. The biggest was trying to control his blood sugar amongst others. All this stopped within two weeks when he quit the statins. Of course the cardiologist had a fit.


Oh, my god!! Tell me; does hubby now have tendonitis?

Omega III.........................Olive oil only for cooking and eating. My triglycerides are 48; believe that or not.

Thank you, Sharon. I will need time to wade through what you posted but I will let you know. I love to learn things.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I started this thread because my husband has been on a statin. He is currently off, but his cholesterol is up. I have read both sides of the issue and I don't know what to think. His father had similar cholesterol levels and had a heart attack, so I'm hesitant to tell him not to take it.

Renee


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, my god!! Tell me; does hubby now have tendonitis?
> 
> Omega III.........................Olive oil only for cooking and eating. My triglycerides are 48; believe that or not.
> 
> Thank you, Sharon. I will need time to wade through what you posted but I will let you know. I love to learn things.


Thankfully as far as we know he doesn't have tendonitis. He takes Omega III three times a day as per the cardiologist who did his ablation. All I cook with is olive oil. I know someone personally who had to have a liver transplant. The statins almost killed him. The surgeons told him to never let a doctor give him that poison again.


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

gelf said:


> i had to change from lipitor to prevastatin because of my insurance coverage. my a1c has climbed since taking metformin from 6.5 to 7.8
> i keep askign for a different diabetes medicine but he won't listen. i'm thinking of going to a different endo for a 2nd opinion.


The doctors will swear that these medications don't harm us but they do. I find a good place is http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/ they let the people post reviews. I also just google the medication. My husband als quit taking meformin because of the bad effects it had on him. The cardiologists put him on Metoprolol for AF, between that and the statins his numbers were terrible. As soon as he quit them his numbers went down.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> I started this thread because my husband has been on a statin. He is currently off, but his cholesterol is up. I have read both sides of the issue and I don't know what to think. His father had similar cholesterol levels and had a heart attack, so I'm hesitant to tell him not to take it.
> 
> Renee


I can identify w/that because that is likened to a doctor treating his own family members. If you give bad advice, then you would feel horrible about it.

What I do and what may work for you is that I give "tools" for the loved one to put in his or her "toolbox" and if they chose to use those tools or not is entirely up to them.

That is the best you can hope for here.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

That's what I've been trying to do-give him tools. I pass along what I find, but the decision is his. It's tough when there are convincing arguments on both sides.

Thanks for all the replies!

Renee ; )


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

All the proper diet, exercise and clean living will not fight the genetic component of heart disease is you are predisposed to it.

I have taken a statin for almost 10 years and I have now lived almost a decade longer than my mother and grandmother who each died of heart attacks at age 42. It was apparent at age 16 that I inherited the "family heart" and I have controlled my heart rate and blood pressure with medication since age 29 and my cholesterol with a statin.

Inflammation plays a huge role in heart disease so make sure your husband is controling that in his body. Discovering I was celiac and going gluten free and taking Omega 3 supplements are the two primary things I have done in addition to my medications. I do supplement CoQ10 since I take a statin.

Statins are not without controversy but are very very valuable for those of us that need them. Not controling the genetic risk factors for heart disease is like burying your head in the sand. I am active and healthy and there is nothing I can't do....this is the way I want to live my life.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> All the proper diet, exercise and clean living will not fight the genetic component of heart disease is you are predisposed to it.
> 
> I have taken a statin for almost 10 years and I have now lived almost a decade longer than my mother and grandmother who each died of heart attacks at age 42. It was apparent at age 16 that I inherited the "family heart" and I have controlled my heart rate and blood pressure with medication since age 29 and my cholesterol with a statin.
> 
> ...


You are extremely well informed. Thank you for sharing that w/us.

We now have many informational and medical advantages that our parents and grandparents did not have.

You are good to go; I am certain of it!


----------

